# Ewe With Rapid Breathing



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

Everyone on this forum has been so helpful, I'm new to sheep so I have many questions! 

I have a Babydoll sheep that started breathing more rapidly than usual. She would make little gurgling noises while laying down. I had the vet come out and he said she had a temp and diagnosed her with bacterial pneumonia. He gave her a strong antibiotic. He came back the next week, her breathing was still a little too rapid for my comfort. He gave her a second dose of antibiotic and gave me another antibiotic to give her for 5 days (which I did). She seemed to get a little better (the gurgling eased up), but she still breathes more rapidly than I'd like. I feed alfalfa and switched from straw bedding to pine shavings, not sure if this has something to do with it? I had her tested for OPP and it came back negative. She does need to be sheared, I live in the South do it's already warm. Just at a loss here...I want her to be ok. Any suggestions or has anyone else had this experience? Thank you for taking the time to read all this!


----------



## caitrinssheep (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm currently having a similar problem but without the temp. I have a little wether Katahdin lamb that I'm bottle feeding that has rapid and "thumping" breathing. I've taken him to the vet twice now and he has been given a very strong antibiotic (Draxxin), since the vet thought bacterial pneumonia, and is now on Nuflor with another dose due Saturday. We even did an X-ray to see if there was something else going on. Nothing. The X-ray was clear and didn't even show infection in the lungs. The vet and I are both baffled. I've decided my little lamb might just be different and this is his "normal". I'd be curious to hear if you find anything else out about your ewe. I'm also in the South (TN), in case that's relevant.


----------



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

That is so weird! I'm hoping a few other people can weigh in on this that might have a few ideas.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Get her sheared and learn to give the shots yourself so you don't end up with too much money in the animal.

She may be bloating some from the Alfalfa also, which puts pressure on the lungs.

Good grass hay is all she really needs unless she's gestating or lactating


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Sheep respiration increases the hotter it gets. They will pant like dogs if they get hot enough. The shearer will give you more bang for the buck than the vet in this case.


----------



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## Robin66 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,

I also gave my babydoll southdowns alfalfa (and some grain) when I first got them. Although they love it, it has too much protein for them. They can get urinary blockages from this (particularly for boys) which can happen suddenly and be fatal. They only get grass and coastal hay now! 

Hope your ewe is doing better now!


----------



## Von Helman (May 16, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Get her sheared and *learn to give the shots yourself so you don't end up with too much money in the animal*.
> 
> She may be bloating some from the Alfalfa also, which puts pressure on the lungs.
> 
> Good grass hay is all she really needs unless she's gestating or lactating



Best advice yet! I bet the vet bills out weigh the cost of the sheep by 10X 


We recently had a lamb born that breathed really rapidly and hard and I though she was a goner. After a little time she worked it out and today she is fine. But it was touch and go for 2-3 days. 

Sometimes you just have to watch them and hope for the best and sometimes things work out, when they don't you chalk it up to mother nature and move on.


----------



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

@robin66 Yes! These greedy Babydolls love their grain. I switched to small amounts of Timothy grass and I keep their feeder full of Bermuda hay (they barely pick at it &#128580. Cutting way, way back on grain as well. The shearer informed me she was overweight, so that may be part of her problem. No more snacks.


----------



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

@Von Helman thank you! I got her sheared, I know she feels so much better!


----------

